
Twitter deletes thousands of suspected bot accounts? - jimnotgym
https://twitter.com/hashtag/twitterlockout
======
jimnotgym
Also here

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16433319](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16433319)

